# Genesis Labs



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone used these recently?

I can get some test E (250mg) at a decent price, just can't seem to find much info on them??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump










This stuff??


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

got some of their Test e going to try, but only WOM on how good it is at the moment


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Somebody told me they are overdosing it to get people on board but my contact is only an Internet random...

It's cheap as chips too which makes me wonder??


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

probably is a little overdosed at the moment, gets people on board, as long as it stays reasonably dosed later should be GTG


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Real genesis shut down about 18 months ago, unigen bought genesis out!! genesismeds.com used to be the legit site but shut down due to to many copies, they had there own verification systems just like unigen's


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers for info lads.

Nsgym when do you plan on starting yours?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Cheers for info lads.
> 
> Nsgym when do you plan on starting yours?


half way through a test e cycle now so will just use theirs as i need on this one, week or so. The guy i was getting it from said the new genesis is Uk based and used to be involved with the origional genesis lab

.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Genesis labs are copies made in Slovakia.Test,dbol and clen(cheap raws)are gtg everything else like tren/mast is junk


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

NSGym said:


> half way through a test e cycle now so will just use theirs as i need on this one, week or so. The guy i was getting it from said the new genesis is Uk based and used to be involved with the origional genesis lab
> 
> .


From what i hear its UK based but nothing to do with the old Genesis


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

adpolice said:


> Genesis labs are copies made in Slovakia.Test,dbol and clen(cheap raws)are gtg everything else like tren/mast is junk


Slovakia ..same as Lixus was Australian .. Do Genesis even make Tren or Clen yet ?

Where did you get this info ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My source has tren a, sust, prop, Dbol, oxy, whinny, test400 all genesis meds...

I was gonna get tren and test, how do you know the tren is junk?


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

thoon said:


> Slovakia ..same as Lixus was Australian .. Do Genesis even make Tren or Clen yet ?
> 
> Where did you get this info ?


Last year i spent a good amount of money on their stuff and it didn't deliver at all,you can't take 100mg of tren ace per day plus mast feel nothing and get ''bloated'' at the same time..I then did my search and see that the original stuff has stopped years ago plus they were veryfication codes on the vials/nothing like mine.Now where i live a local scammer sell this and his connection is another local who moved to Slovenia a year ago and finds genesis really cheap..Well with such great UK ugls like ROHM or Medtech why would you guys look anywhere else?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> My source has tren a, sust, prop, Dbol, oxy, whinny, test400 all genesis meds...
> 
> I was gonna get tren and test, how do you know the tren is junk?


trust me when you inject Tren ace you will know in a couple of days if its junk or not.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

adpolice said:


> Last year i spent a good amount of money on their stuff and it didn't deliver at all,you can't take 100mg of tren ace per day plus mast feel nothing and get ''bloated'' at the same time..I then did my search and see that the original stuff has stopped years ago plus they were veryfication codes on the vials/nothing like mine.Now where i live a local scammer sell this and his connection is another local who moved to Slovenia a year ago and finds genesis really cheap..Well with such great UK ugls like ROHM or Medtech why would you guys look anywhere else?


I think we are talking about a different Genesis or copy of Genesis ..In fact i know we are going on what you have said

Original did stop years ago and many still piggy back on the names of good reputable labs eg BD or Apex and many more


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey there av just got some genesis test 400 called testostoserone compound 400mg/ml anyone used it?


----------

